# CPT for Septal spur removal ???



## kmartinez (Jan 4, 2019)

HELP please!! 

 What would be the CPT for Left septal spur removal ??? 

 Everything I read mentions 30520 but that is Septoplasty? 

 Patient is having FESS Left maxillary antrostomy, endoscopic submucous bilateral inferior turbinate reduction and REMOVAL OF LEFT SEPTAL SPUR

 Any input on this would really help, as I have researched this previously and have had no luck. 

TIA 
KM


----------



## janeefox (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm looking for a code too and do not want to use an unlisted.  ~ Jane


----------

